#  Schulmedizin >   Behandlungsfehler, kein Geld zur Klage >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
vor 2 Jahren erhielt ich eine Krebsdiagnose. Völlig geschockt habe ich mich auf die Überweisung der entsprechenden Fachärztin an einen Arzt in der nächsten Uniklinik verlassen. Wie hätte ich das auch nicht tun sollen? Er behauptete auf Nachfrage, er führe diese Operation routinemäßig durch, jede Woche einmal.
Im Nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass das nicht sein kann. Wahrscheinlich war ich die erste Patientin mit dieser Erkrankung, die er operiert hat. Das Ergebnis war grauenvoll. Ich hatte 1 1/2 Jahre irre Schmerzen und bin stark in meinem Alltag eingeschränkt. Leitlinien und Standards wurden offensichtlich missachtet. Insgesamt hatte ich meine Einwilligung gegeben. Aber es wurden Eingriffe vorgenommen, die nicht Leitlinienkonform sind und über die ich gar nicht aufgeklärt wurde und in die ich bei einer entsprechenden Aufklärung definitiv nicht eingewilligt hätte. Dies wurde mir aber nicht mitgeteilt. Ist das nicht schon (absichtliche) Körperverletzung?
Eine Korrekturoperation bei einem Spezialisten wurde nötig, der ziemlich entsetzt war, wie da das erste Mal operiert wurde. Es geht mir zwar besser, aber viele Folgeschäden bestehen und vieles ist mir nicht mehr möglich, was bei einer gut geplanten und durchgeführten Operation kein Problem gewesen wäre.
Ich würde gerne gegen den Arzt vorgehen, habe aber nicht die finanziellen Mittel und niemanden, der mir hilft. Ich bin echt verzweifelt. 
Da die gesamte Klinik mauert - ich denke, sie ahnen zumindest, dass das Handeln ihres Mitarbeiters auch strafrechtlich relevant sein könnte. Deshalb wird wahrscheinlich kein Weg an einer Zivilklage vorbeiführen.
Aber ich habe überhaupt keine finanziellen Mittel und außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich einen guten Fachanwalt für Medizinrecht finde.
ich müsste das ganz alleine machen, weil mir niemand hilft. Das ist in meinem Zustand sehr schwer, weil ich nicht nur körperlich eingeschränkt bin, sondern auch psychisch kaputt (Depressionen, PTBS) - auch infolge der schlechten Operation. Kann mir hier jemand helfen und sagen, an wen ich mich wenden könnte. Wollte mir einen Termin bei der "Unabhängigen Patientenberatung" geben lassen, habe jetzt aber erfahren, dass die Unabhängigkeit dort nicht gewährleistet ist, weil anscheinend von einem Pharmaunternehmen finanziert/betrieben. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich gegen eine Uniklinik - ohne sehr guten Anwalt geht das nicht! 
Grüße
Annette

----------


## josie

Hallo Anette!
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber vielleicht hilft dir folgende Seite weiter: https://www.bundesgesundheitsministe...ngsfehler.html 
Wichtig wäre, daß der Chirurg, der dich dann nachoperiert hat, zur Verfügung steht, aber das kann dann der Jurist in die Wege leiten, der dir dann weiterhilft. 
Ein einfacher WEg wird es allerdings nicht werden, aber das ist dir sicher klar, alles Gute dafür

----------

